# Pedal for Scotland 2011



## Danny251 (12 Sep 2011)

I am a member of a cycling club and yesterday we participated in the Glasgow - Edinburgh Pedal for Scotland challenge. It was a great day out with plenty of feeding stations on the way! 

We set out at 9.am and came to the first feeding station which was in Drumpellier Park scoffed a banana and a caramel wafer and set off again. The next stop was at Linlithgow Palace which was pretty great, they had a live band and a tent absolutely full of grub free of charge 

We missed the next stop and decided to power on all the way to Edinburgh. The finish line was in Murrayfield stadium and we arrived about 12.30. We got a few photos on the track next to the grass then when exiting the stadium crossed the finish line where we were met with cheers from the crowd. It felt great, I felt like a pro 

The fun didn't stop there for some of us though. Some of the group including me opted to cycle back home to Glasgow instead of booking the transport. I had only ever done 50 miles before so I was slightly nervous about doing 100. I had extra motivation however as I was doing the 100 miles to raise money for Cancer Research and it wouldn't feel right if I didn't stick to my pledge of 100 miles. The wind on the way back was against us and it rained heavily. I was sore all over and I also suffer from a right knee injury due to poor bike fit but I powered through it. I really need to get a bike fit! 

Anyway we done it and I arrived home needing 5 miles on my clock to complete the 100 miles so I circled the block for a while then finally came home to warmth! 

I am so glad I achieved the 100 miles it felt great knowing I had proved myself and done it for a great cause. I have only been cycling for 3 months and have come a long way since then. I absolutely love it to bits! 

Thanks for reading and there are a few photos below  cheers!


----------



## superbadger (12 Sep 2011)

well done danny... knew you could do it. Am so made up 4 you mate. Its a good feeling aint it? And you did it in some shocking weather too. . I look you up next time i tour Scotland.


----------



## Danny251 (12 Sep 2011)

superbadger said:


> well done danny... knew you could do it. Am so made up 4 you mate. Its a good feeling aint it? And you did it in some shocking weather too. . I look you up next time i tour Scotland.



Great feeling thanks for the advice mate! Just give me a shout next time you are here would love to have you on a club ride


----------



## superbadger (13 Sep 2011)

well i dont know how much i helped? Yea would be good 2 hook up at some point..... From your previous mileage to what you did was massive......Leaps and bounds now mate....


----------



## snorri (13 Sep 2011)

Danny251 said:


> I had extra motivation however as I was _full of Tunnocks Caramel Wafers_



FTFY

Well done Danny, that's a great story, stretching your limits.


----------



## Danny251 (13 Sep 2011)

snorri said:


> FTFY
> 
> Well done Danny, that's a great story, stretching your limits.



Haha good old caramel wafers eh?


----------

